# Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!



## ottojo (15. August 2015)

*Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*

Hallo!
Mir wurde geraten für einen Gaming PC auf den Skylake i5-6600K zu setzen.
Nun suche ich ein Mainboard dafür.
Ich hab leider nicht so viel Ahnung was Mainboards angeht, hier sind mal meine Anforderungen:
-Sockel für i6-6600K (LGA1151)
-Gehäuse hat Platz für ATX
-möglichst preiswert

Auf was muss man sonst achten???
Was empfehlt ihr?
Danke!


----------



## S754 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*

Wenn du noch DDR 3 hast, und es weiterbenutzen willst: ASUS Z170-P D3 (90MB0LV0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Wenn du den RAM neu kaufen willst, DDR 4: MSI Z170A PC Mate (7971-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## ottojo (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*

Hab 2x 2GB übrig, hatte aber geplant neu zu kaufen. Lohnt sich DDR4 ? Man zahlt ja schon etwas mehr dafür...


----------



## S754 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*



ottojo schrieb:


> Lohnt sich DDR4 ? Man zahlt ja schon etwas mehr dafür...



1. Nö, DDR 4 ist nicht schneller als DDR 3. Aber man kauft halt immer das neueste.
2. Nö, mittlerweile ist DDR 4 günstiger als DDR 3.


----------



## ottojo (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*

DAs MSI Board sieht ziemlich gut aus, aber da kommen ja noch mehr, wie z.B. das MSI Z170A-G43 und noch ein paar mehr die eher auf gaming ausgelegt sind (MSI: Z170-Hauptplatinen fÃ¼r Spieler und Enthusiasten ab 120 Euro - ComputerBase). Sollte man da warten und mehr investieren oder reicht das Modell PC MATE? Vom Preis würde sowieso nur das G43 in frage kommen.


----------



## S754 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*

Du hast nach einem günstigen Modell gefragt. Und die MSI Mate Modelle sind immer günstig und solide. Außerdem kauft man nicht nach "Gaming", sondern danach, ob das Board deinen Anforderungen entspricht, also ob es genug Anschlüsse für dich bietet.


----------



## IluBabe (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*



S754 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch DDR 3 hast, und es weiterbenutzen willst: ASUS Z170-P D3 (90MB0LV0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


Also offiziell unterstütz Skylake nur DDR3L nicht zuletzt weil die Spannungen bei L "nur" bei 1,35V liegen. Bei 1,5V normalem Ram und 1,85V ist das für das Board/CPU schon ne Mehrbelastung und natürlich fraglich, ob das Board auch solchen Speicher erkennt. Mal davon ab ist das Asus Z170-P D3 als auch MSI Z170A PC Mate ziemliche Sparboards - die VRMs sehen nicht so prall aus. Es muss ja kein Überboard ala Hero VIII sein, aber nen etwas besseres sollte man auch nem i5 6600k zur Seite stellen. Die Boards sind eigentlich wie auch bei Z97 nur mit einem Z-Chipsatz ausgestattete H-Boards, die darauf konzipiert wurden eine CPU auf Stock zu betreiben. Gleichsam wie bei 1150er bleibt da Qualität auf der Strecke auch hier bei 1151. @TE möglichst preiswert ist immer nett, aber als Early Adopter ist möglichst preiswert schwer zu machen, da genaue P/Ls abzugleichen erst möglich ist mit dem erscheinen von genügend Informationen zu der Palette an Boards ud dabei meine ich jetzt keine "Abschreibartikel" bei den Featurelisten.


----------



## S754 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*

@IluBabe: Er hat nach einem günstigen Mainboard gefragt, nichts anderes habe ich ihm empfohlen. Und was du uns mit deinem VRM-Wahn sagen willst, weiß ich auch nicht. Der TE ist sicher kein Extrem-Übertakter. 
Die von mir empfohlenen Boards sind definitiv nicht schlecht und solide.


----------



## ottojo (15. August 2015)

Ja ich hab gerade mal den vergleich angeschaut auf der MSI seite und da sprach nix gegen das Pc Mate. Wollte nur wissen ob das irgendwelche vorteile habe. Ich denke aber ich bleibe bei dem PC Mate. Vielen dank!

Nein extrem übertakten werde ich nicht  IluBabe, du meinst das wäre nicht das gelbe vom ei? was wäre denn eine hochwertigere alternative?


----------



## IluBabe (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*



S754 schrieb:


> @IluBabe: Er hat nach einem günstigen Mainboard gefragt, nichts anderes habe ich ihm empfohlen. Und was du uns mit deinem VRM-Wahn sagen willst, weiß ich auch nicht. Der TE ist sicher kein Extrem-Übertakter.
> Die von mir empfohlenen Boards sind definitiv nicht schlecht und solide.


Das hat nichts mit Wahn zu tun. DDR3L ist auf den Boards die Hersteller/Intel-Empfehlung - DDR4 RAM arbeitet als normaler RAM auch mit 1,35V wie die ganzen 2133er MHz Kits. Entsprechend sind die Boards bei DDR3 halt auf "L" eigentlich fixiert. Sprich normalen DDR3 sofern man ihn betreibt ist da quasi schon "OC-RAM" wie etwa alles bei DDR3 größere 1,5V schon OC-RAM ist und "L" für undervolteten RAM steht. Zu den Boards: solide ist Ansichtssache für nen i5/i7 ist kein Anniversary Board geeignet wenn du soweit mitgehts, dann fällt dir der Vergleich von 1150 kommend auf 1151 wohl einfacher. Was sich in der Preisliega der vermeintlichen Sparboards rumtreibt spart sich halt so manchen und da unter anderem auch nen ordentliches VRM.



ottojo schrieb:


> Nein extrem übertakten werde ich nicht  IluBabe, du meinst das wäre nicht das gelbe vom ei? was wäre denn eine hochwertigere alternative?


ich würde erstmal ein paar Tests abwarten. Anderfalls würde ich was der mittleren Preisklasse nach raussuchen (i5/i7 ist dabei wurscht) wie etwa sowas hier mal so ne Bandbreite an Mainboards aus dem "mittleren Preisbereich" (wie man hier sich andeuten sieht etwa bei den Asrock Boards sind da zwei unterschiedliche VRMs drunter und das bei etwa gleichpreisigen Boards - und eben deshalb sollte man genauere Analysen eigentlich erst abwarten um zu wissen was das Bessere ist). Allein schon nen passiv Kühlkörper auf allen Spannungswandlern halte ich sinnvoll und deswegen käme mir bei ner k-CPu nicht nen Board mit nakten Spawas in den Rechner, auch wenns nur die Nebenspannungen sind im Fall von PC-Mate und Asus-P D3.


----------



## ottojo (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*

Was haltet ihr vom Asus 170 PRO GAMING? Das würde so 150-160 kosten...


----------



## IluBabe (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*



ottojo schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Asus 170 PRO GAMING? Das würde so 150-160 kosten...


Schaut ok aus ist auch unter jenen die ich in der Vergleich gepackt hab. mit dem ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4/D3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich könntest du ggf auch dein DDR3 Ram weiterverwenden nur ist halt das zuvor in Beitrag 11 beschriebene zu bedenken eigentlich soll da DD3 L-Ram rauf also kann dir auch keiner garantieren, dass er deinen Speicher "frißt", wobei das bei RAM mit oder ohne immer so nen Sache ist. Andererseits war DDR3 soweit seltener als noch mit DDR2 dafür bekannt rumzuzicken bei RAM der nicht auf der QVL Liste steht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Mainboard für i5-6600K Skylake gesucht!*

- Achte auf einen guten Sound, das erspart Dir eine zusätzliche Soundkarte: Chip ALC 1150
- Nimm weiter DDR 4 RAM
- Ein M2-Slot mit 32 GB/s wird in Zukunft der SSD Standard, also auch nehmen
- Optional wäre USB 3.1 noch ganz nett
- Wenn Du irgendwann richtig massiv übertaktzen willst, ist eine gute Spannungsversorgung mit min. 8 CPU-Phasen ganz nett, kostet aber auch wieder ein bisschen und so viel bringt OC heute nicht mehr.
- wenn Du keine alten Karten mehr hast, z.B. TV-Tuner, dann nimm ein Board ohne PCI-Slot (Nachfolger ist PCIe)
offen bleibt, was für einen Bildschirm Du hast, wegen der Anschlüsse. Denn die Skylake IGPU ist ganz tauglich für Notfälle. DVI und HDMI könnten darum wichtig sein.

Daraus folgt dieser Filter, von diesen Mainboards würde ich eines aussuchen: Das ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming ist ganz vernünftig ausgestattete Mittelklasse
https://geizhals.de/?cat=mbp4_1151&...MM~7086_M.2+(PCIe+3.0+x4)~489_sonstige#xf_top

Dazu dieser RAM mit 2400 MHz, das ist ein guter Kompromiss, auch wenn 2133 MHz noch merkbar günstiger sind. Wird aber jeden Tag weiter im Preis fallen.
https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballist...bls2k8g4d240fsa-a1151325.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

P.S.: Deine alten 2x2GB RAM Riegel sind für einen neuen Rechner keinen Pfifferling mehr wert, verkauf die irgendwo....


----------

